# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Sette Cama [Παναγία Τρυπητή]

## xara

MarineTraffic.com
Χάρτης Πλοίων
Πλοία
Λιμάνια
Gallery


| Παγκόσμιος Χάρτης | Καλύψτε την περιοχή σας | Συχνές Ερωτήσεις | Υπηρεσίες |  


*SETTE CAMA*

*Στοιχεία Πλοίου:*

*Τύπος Πλοίου:* Passenger
*Μήκος x Πλάτος:* 66m X 14m
*Ταχύτητα πραγματική (Μέγιστη / Μέση):* 7.9 / 7.5 knots
*Σημαία:* Gabon [GA] 
*Call Sign:* TRSC
*IMO:* 9028392, *MMSI:* 626901100
*Πληροφορίες Ταξιδιού (Τελευταία Λήψη):*

*Βύθισμα:* 2.3m
*Προορισμός:* BIZERTE
*Προβλεπόμενη Άφιξη:* 11/01/2009 12:00:00
*Πληροφορία Ελήφθη:* 08/01/2009 10:38:15 (0 days, 0hrs 31' 24'' ago)
*Τελευταία Γνωστή Θέση:*

*Περιοχή:* Mediterranean
*Γεωγρ. Πλάτος/Μήκος:* 36.34108˚ / 22.48312˚ (Map)
*Τρέχον Λιμάνι:* 
*Τελευταίο Γνωστό Λιμάνι:* </B>PIRAEUS ROADS
*Πληροφορία Ελήφθη:* 0days 0hrs 20' 6'' ago
Current Vessel's Track
*Ιστορικό Διαδρομών*
*Προηγούμενα Ονόματα Πλοίου:*

Δεν βρέθηκαν Εγγραφές.


Φωτογραφίες Πλοίου: 1
Καταχωρήστε μια φωτογραφία
Ωπ! Ποιό ειναι αυτό παιδιά; Συνελήφθη κινούμενο νότια της Καλαμάτας, με προοροσμό την Τυνησία...

----------


## CORFU

Φιλε xara η παντοφλα ειναι η Παναγια Τρυπητη.

----------


## CORFU

Εγω δεν ξερω απο φουγαρα,αλλα για δεs και αυτη την φωτο.Δεν ειναι ιδια? :Very Happy: 

panagia tripiti.jpg

----------


## aegina

File CORFU exeis dikio den ixera oti iparxei pantofla me to onoma PANAGIA TRIPITI xerw monaxa to PANAGIA T to opoio einai megalitero apo tin pantofla tis foto. :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ποιό καρνάγιο έχει βγει η φώτο?

----------


## a.molos

Το ιστορικό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ (όχι το ΙΙ) στην προβλήτα του Ρίου κάνοντας το "ρεπό του". Στον καταπέλτη το "απόλυτο όχημα περιήγησης λιμένων ανα την επικράτεια". Οικονομικό, αξιόπιστο, με ικανοποιητικούς χώρους, παλαιάς τεχνολογίας, χωρίς απαιτήσεις και με extra  σχάρα οροφής, για αφ΄υψηλού φωτογραφήσεις.Panagia Tripiti 001.png

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σε ποιό καρνάγιο έχει βγει η φώτο?


Έστω και καθυστεριμένα (δεν ξέρω αν το είχα ξανα πει και σβήστηκε), η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά. Φαίνετε το Αποστόλης Τ που κατασκευάζετε στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου, δίπλα του είναι το Ευρώπη, που ετοιμαζόταν να γίνει Νηρέας και το ξεκίνημα του Samsoetrafikken II στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά.
Ας δούμε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ στις 25-01-2010 με όλα όσα σας είπα πριν + το Γιώργης. Για όλους εσας τους φιλους του.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ 03 25-01-2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πρώην _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ_ έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1977_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5910_. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως κατασκευαστής (Builder) αναφέρεται : _"Alsa Shipyard - Athens, Greece"_ (γνωρίζουμε για ποιό ναυπηγείο πρόκειται, και που βρισκόταν ???).

Συνεχίζει ως _SETTE CAMA_ (IMO 9028392) να δραστηριοποιείται στην Γκαμπόν και συχνά δίνει στίγμα από το Port Gentil (τελευταίο μόλις χθες), ενώ πιθανότατα χρησιμοποιείται πλέον ως αντιρρυπαντικό πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο καμιά εταιρεία του κατασκευαστή θα είναι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ναυπηγείο τουλάχιστον απ' όσο ξέρω.
Ας δούμε και μία φωτο του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ στις 23-11-2008 (αν είναι πιο παλαιά και λόγο αλλαγής σκληρού δίσκου χάθηκε δεν ξέρω) τραβηγμένη στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά στο Πέραμα. Για όσους το θυμούνται.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ 02 23-11-2008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά.....
> .....Ας δούμε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ στις 25-01-2010.....
> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ 03 25-01-2.jpg





> Ας δούμε και μία φωτο του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ στις 23-11-2008 (αν είναι πιο παλαιά και λόγο αλλαγής σκληρού δίσκου χάθηκε δεν ξέρω) τραβηγμένη στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά στο Πέραμα.....
> 
> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ 02 23-11-2008.jpg


Παντελή η πρώτη φωτογραφία δεν μπορεί να είναι τραβηγμένη τον _Ιανουάριο 2010_ διότι το πλοίο έφυγε οριστικά από την χώρα μας τον _Ιανουάριο 2009_. Είναι προφανώς τραβηγμένη ίδια εποχή με την δεύτερη φωτό, δηλαδή _Νοέμβριο 2008_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν νομίζω να είναι την ίδια εποχή, αλλά όπως λέω τα στοιχεία χάθηκαν με την αλλαγή σκληρού. Αν δεις τα σκοινιά είναι διαφορετικά για το δέσιμο του πλοίου.

----------


## avvachrist

> Το ιστορικό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ (όχι το ΙΙ) στην προβλήτα του Ρίου κάνοντας το "ρεπό του". Στον καταπέλτη το "απόλυτο όχημα περιήγησης λιμένων ανα την επικράτεια". Οικονομικό, αξιόπιστο, με ικανοποιητικούς χώρους, παλαιάς τεχνολογίας, χωρίς απαιτήσεις και με extra  σχάρα οροφής, για αφ΄υψηλού φωτογραφήσεις.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111870


Στην φώτο του φίλου αριστερά διακρίνουμε το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Α (το οποίο βρίσκεται μέχρι και σήμερα στο Ρίο) και δεξιά το Ποσειδών! Τι απέγινε αυτή η παντοφλίτσα με το περίεργο σουλούπι γνωρίζουμε;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ στο Ριο τσικνοπεμτη του 2002

scans (69).jpg

εχει δικο του θεμα το πλοιο?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πρώην _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ_ έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1977_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 5910_. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως κατασκευαστής (Builder) αναφέρεται : *"Alsa Shipyard - Athens, Greece"* (γνωρίζουμε για ποιό ναυπηγείο πρόκειται, και που βρισκόταν ???)


Το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ_ κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _ΑΡΓΩ_ του Περάματος (δίπλα στην γερμανική σκάλα) από την εταιρεία ΑΛΣΑ του κ. Ιωσήφ Σαβιολάκη.

----------


## sotiris97

http://www.shipspotting.com/photos/m.../5/2331532.jpg
Παναγία Τρυπητή έτοιμο για αναχώρηση από το Ρίο με τίγκα φορτηγά  Αύγουστος 2005..δίπλα διακρίνεται το ΕΛΕΝΗ..

----------


## npapad

> http://www.shipspotting.com/photos/m.../5/2331532.jpg
> Παναγία Τρυπητή έτοιμο για αναχώρηση από το Ρίο με τίγκα φορτηγά  Αύγουστος 2005..δίπλα διακρίνεται το ΕΛΕΝΗ..


Αυτή η φωτογραφία είναι δική μου, την ανέβασα στο shipspotting αλλά είχα ξεχάσει να την ανεβάσω στο ναυτιλία. Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Σωτήρη που έβαλες την παραπομπή !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε slide από το _ebay_, να δούμε το πλοίο το 1984 _στην πρώτη του μορφή_, χωρίς πλαινούς ανοικτούς διαδρόμους στο ντεκ του σαλονιού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΗΤΗ* δεκαετια του 1980

https://digit.wdr.de/entries/40555?i...D%3D&qt=search 

Παν Τρυπητη.JPG

----------

